# The 2008 Metric Century (100KM) A Month Challenge



## redfox (27 Dec 2007)

The challenge is open to anyone who feels up to completing a 100KM ride by the 31st January 2008 and a minimum of one a month from then on. Your first ride must be in January, no doubling up in the following month to catch up.

You must ride one metric century 100KM (62.18 miles) per month to successfully complete the challenge. Simply log every ride of 100KM or more and award yourself a point for each 100KM ridden.

The aim of challenge is to serve as a motivator. There is a competitive element whereby the person with the most points by the end of 2008 may receive a virtual pat on the back from other participants.*

Register your interest by creating your own post and then edit it, throughout the year, with the details of each new ride. 

The rules are: 

1. At least one metric century each month. 
2. Each metric century is worth 1 point. 
3. Double centuries are worth two points and so on. 
4. For very long continuous rides, use the completion date to log the ride.
5. 50KM on Saturday and 50KM on Sunday is not a continuous ride!

Your post might look something like this: 



> 8 Jan, 1 Point, 103.5KM, Total Points: 1, Total Distance: 103.5KM
> 15 Jan, 2 Points, 207KM, Total Points: 3, Total Distance: 310.5KM
> 5 Feb, 1 Point 129.5KM Total Points: 4, Total Distance: 440KM



Or you could also just put your totals at the bottom of the post:



> 8 Jan, 1 Point, 103.5KM
> 15 Jan, 2 Points, 207KM
> 5 Feb, 1 Point 129.5KM
> 
> ...



Try to keep the thread limited to the details of your rides. A separate thread is available for commentary, feedback, moans and encouragement; this thread may be tidied up from time to time to keep it ‘on message’.

* The pat on the back element is dependent on the goodwill of the other participants, which could be non-existent if the winner makes the rest of us look really bad!


----------



## redfox (27 Dec 2007)

01/01/08, 107KM, 1 Point
12/01/08, 174KM, 1 Point
09/02/08, 103KM, 1 Point
23/02/08, 162KM, 1 Point
16/03/08, 207KM, 2 Points
30/03/08, 103KM, 1 Point
09/04/08, 103KM, 1 Point
16/04/08, 161KM, 1 Point
04/05/08, 121KM, 1 Point
07/05/08, 150KM, 1 Point
10/05/08, 205KM, 2 Points
14/05/08, 100KM, 1 Point
18/05/08, 207KM, 2 Points
24/05/08, 100KM, 1 Point
01/06/08, 205KM, 2 Points
11/06/08, 166KM, 1 Point
15/06/08, 330KM, 3 Points

Total Points: 23
Total Distance: 2705KM


----------



## skids (27 Dec 2007)

I'm in - Hope to do better than last year when I only managed 8 out of 12.


----------



## Crackle (27 Dec 2007)

Well I'll stake a claim, given that I only cycled 9 months out of this years 12 and the longest was 50ish miles this will be a step up so we'll see how far I get.

Edit: bad start with cold and virus. First week in Jan and haven't been on the bike in two weeks, still got time though, I hope.


----------



## andy_wrx (27 Dec 2007)

27/*01*/08 : 63.0m : Flatlands of Cheshire
10/*02*/08 : 65.9m : Cheshire/Staffs, Mow Cop
21/*03*/08 : 62.6m : Flatlands of Cheshire, very windy
30/03/08 : 116.8m : Cheshire Cat + to/from start
13/*04*/08 : 68.0m : Wildboarclough & Lamaload
03/*05*/08 : 81¾m : Brickworks, Windgather, Goyt, Stone Cross
05/05/08 : 101.9m : Cheshire, Wales, Shropshire
18/05/08 : 71.1m : Bollington to Pym's Chair, Goyt
01/*06*/08 : 100K (61.9m) : Riccione, Italy
03/06/08 : 115K (71.1m) : Riccione, Italy
05/06/08 : 100K (61.9m) : Riccione, Italy
06/06/08 : 100K (61.9m) : Riccione, Italy
08/06/08 : 118.9m : White Rose Classic
13/*07*/08 : 68.6m : Tegg's Nose & Pym's Chair
27/07/08 : 76.1m : Bridestones, Danebridge
03/*08*/08 : 102.5m : Pendle Pedal
22/08/08 : 64.25m : Mansell Centurian Challenge
23/08/08 : 63.5 : Flatlands of Cheshire
07/*09*/08 : 100.7m : Spud Riley
14/09/08 : 66.2m : via Gawsworth 10K & The Cloud
19/*10*/08 : 62.2m : Flatlands of Cheshire
08/*11*/08 : 66.5m : Macc Forest & Swiss Hill
26/*12*/08 : 71.4m : Flatlands of Cheshire

1747.7m (2824.3km) : 23pt


----------



## Dave5N (27 Dec 2007)

I'm in. I need a motivator, but don't have the time for an imperial one.


----------



## Graham O (29 Dec 2007)

Just as Dave5N says, I'm in, but don't have time for an imperial century every month.

Better get rid of the christmas pud/cake/choccies first! 

I wonder who will be the first to post. Anyone up for 100km on New Years day around West Cheshire? (Weather permitting, of course)


----------



## arranandy (29 Dec 2007)

I'm up for this. Tried last year on the old C+ forum. Did very well in January, over 400km but then a nasty cold which turned into a chest nexinfection put me out of action for nearly 6 weeks in February/March

I have a few personal challenges set for 2008 and getting my mileage up is one of them. Must be something to do with turning 40 next year


----------



## RedBike (29 Dec 2007)

I'm in!


----------



## Haitch (30 Dec 2007)

4 January 117 km 1 point Amersfoort Wijk Houten Soesterberg Amersfoort
6 January 101 km 1 point Amersfoort Huizen Harderwijk Amersfoort
26 January 127 km 1 point Amersfoort Ede Arnhem Wageningen Amersfoort
22 February 121 km 1 point Amersfoort Veluwe Vaassen Apeldoorn Amersoort
29 February 103 km 1 point Amersfoort Wijk Wageningen Woudenberg Amersfoort
31 March 138 km 1 point Amersfoort Apeldoorn Uddel Soeren Apeldoorn * Amersfoort
10 april 118 km 1 point Amersfoort 17x over the Heuvelrug Amerongen Amersfoort
13 April 106 km 1 point The Beemster Pijl, North Holland (+ 15km to make up the distance)
16 April 103 km 1 point Amersfoort Austerlitz Wijk Amerongen Woudenberg Amersfoort
10 May 112 km 1 point Ghent Antwerp (Belgium)
11 May 102 km 1 Point Antwerp Dorst (NL)
12 May 123 km 1 point Dorst Amersfoort
8 June 144 km 1 point Amersfoort Wijk Wageningen Veluwe Amersfoort
12 June 113 km 1 point Amersfoort Amsterdam Velsen Ijmuiden
14 June 117 km 1 point Northern Rock Cyclone
16 June 117 km 1 point Ijmuiden Haarlem Schiphol Amersfoort
22 July 132 km 1 point Amersfoort Beuningen Amersfoort
26 August 116 km 1 point Indooroopilly Brisbane Cleveland Point Gaby Bay Indooroopilly
6 September 104 km 1 point Amersfoort Wjk Amerongen Woudenburg Soest Amersfoort
10 September 229 km 2 points Am'foort Zeeland Bridge (2x) Scheldt Barrier Middelburg
11 October 118 km 1 point Amersfoort Wijk Geldermalsen Zaltbommel and back again
26 November 119 km 1 point Amersfoort Wijk Houten FC Urecht Soest Amersfoort
12 December 103 km 1 point Amersfoort Huizen Zeewolde * Harderwijk Amersfoot

Total points: 24 Total kilometres: 2,783

* p*nct*re


----------



## Dave5N (31 Dec 2007)

Bloody hell, steady.

You've got all month, y'know...


----------



## monstadog (1 Jan 2008)

1


----------



## longers (1 Jan 2008)

Failed


----------



## RedBike (1 Jan 2008)

1 Jan, 1 Point, 114.2KM, Total Points: 1, Total Distance: 114.2KM


----------



## Zoom (1 Jan 2008)

I'm in; only 11 days to go ;-)


----------



## simon_adams_uk (3 Jan 2008)

Jan 12 105.1km Wimbledon-Gatwick-Ockley-Abinger-Cobam-Wimbledon

TOTAL: 1 point / 105.1km


----------



## hambones (6 Jan 2008)

6 January 102km 1 point

11 January 101km 1 point

12 January 109km 1 point

27 January 117km 1 point (109km of which were The Hell of the Ashdown Challenge - 1750m of climbing!)

3 February 103km 1 point

17 February 109km 1 point

21 March 106km 1 point

20 April 100km 1 point

Total points: 8 Total distance: 847km


----------



## trio25 (7 Jan 2008)

5 Jan, 1 Point, 129.8KM, 
22 Jan, 1 Point, 101.52KM
28 Jan, 1 Point, 104.5km

6 Feb, 1 point, 135.7km

30 March, 1 point, 168.06km

12 April, 1 point, 115.94km
19 April, 1 point, 120.55km
25 April, 1 point, 130.98km

7 May, 1 point, 124.73km
13 May, 1 point, 152.24km
18 May, 1 point, 174.48km
31 May, 1 point, 109.73km

9 June, 1 point, 131.75km
14 June, 1 point, 135.25km

1 July, 1 point, 135.81km
19 July, 1 point, 105.36km
31 July, 1 point, 100.09km

7 Aug, 1 point, 122.14km

7 Sept, 1 point, 132.44km
11 Sept, 1 point, 105.85km
14 Sept, 1 point, 134.85km
20 Sept, 1 point, 135.43km

4 Oct, 1 point, 124.90km
15 Oct, 1 point, 130.73km
24 Oct, 1 point, 131.77km
30 Oct, 1 point, 134.92km

6 Nov, 1 point, 103.34km
14 Nov, 1 point, 102.75km
21 Nov, 1 point, 126.98km
24 Nov, 1 point, 129.81km

7 Dec, 1 point, 125.44km

Total Points: 31, Total Distance: 3917.84KM


----------



## Cheddar George (12 Jan 2008)

12 Jan, 106.8Km -Weston-s-Mare - Wells - Woolavington - Weston-s-Mare.

Failed - pulled out of Audax due to shin injury - bugger!


----------



## Zoom (12 Jan 2008)

12 Jan Hills and Mills Audax 104km 1 point
26 Jan Willy Warmer Audax 216km 2 points
2 Feb Worthing Winter Warmer Audax 100km 1 point
7 Feb ESCA RT route check 100km 1 point
17 Feb Pulborough -Reading permanent Audax 202km 2 points
23 Feb Mad Jack Fuller's Audax 120km 1 point
5 Mar Ashdown Forest loop 100km 1 point
9 Mar Invicta Grimpeur Audax 100km 1 point
15 Mar Up the Uts Audax 200km 2 points
29 Mar The Dean Audax 300km 3 points
12 Apr Invicta 300 Audax 301km 3 points
4 May IOW Randonnee 100km 1 point
11 May another go at the ESCA 100km 1 point
17 May Stonehenge 200 Audax 204km 2 points
24 May East Grinstead - St Albans 114km 1 poimt
31 May Irish Mail Audax 406 km 4 points
5 June Hailsham - Liss permanent Audax 212km
21 June L' Ardechoise (Les Sucs) 223km 2 points
5 Jul Cheshunt - Thorne LEL route DIY Audax 301km 3 points
12 Jul East Grinstead - Ditchling Beacon - Devils Dyke 104km 1 point
10 Aug Supremo's South Coast Sportive Audax 108 km 1 point
18 Aug Le Chateau d' Oleron - Cognac - Aulnay - Le Chateau d' Oleron DIY Audax 202 km 2 points
7 Sep Mid Sussex Hilly route check (2nd half only) 101km 1 point
13 Sep Anfractuous Audax 207km 2 points
21 Sep The Crown Audax 106km 1 point
28 Sep Hengist's Hills Audax 106km 1 point
5 Oct Autumn Dungeewow Audax 203km 2 points
17 Oct Mid Sussex Hillier Audax route check 112km 1 point
2 Nov East Grinstead -Hooley- Brighton (with the veteran cars)- East Grinstead 143km 1 point
15 Nov Friday Night ride to the Coast (Brighton) 100km 1 point
21 Nov Dinner Dart East Grinstead - Denmead - Three Mile Cross- Guildford 228km 2 points
7 Dec Club run 100km 1 point
14 Dec Mince Pies and Stollen DIY+calendar Audax 200km 2 points
28 Dec YACF Xmas ride 100 km 1 point

*total for 2008 5528km 54 points*


----------



## striker (14 Jan 2008)

Going to try this!!
Plan to go out next Saturday. Wish me luck.


----------



## CotterPin (21 Jan 2008)

*January *20th - North London-Furneax Pelham-Stevenage 115km
January 27th - As above but with more meandery bits 140kms

*February* 23rd - Victoria CC Braziers Run Audax - 106km

*March* 8th - Essex Lanes Audax - 106km
March 15th - Up the Uts Audax - 103km
March 24th - Royston-Ely-Royston - 140km (the sight of Ely cathedral rising above the Fens is always impressive)
March 30th - Stevenage Start of Summertime Audax - 115km

*April *5th - Tour of Flanders sportive 140km
April 27th - Bluebell Audax - 106km

*May* 25th - Tour of Wessex sportive stage 2 165km
May 31st - Colchester to somewhere near Southwold 106 km

*June* 1st - Wangford - Blyford - Bramfield - Peasenhall - Framlingham - Dennington - Laxfield - Fressingfield - Harleston - Bungay - Beccles - Wangford - 100km
June 8th - Brentwood - Gt Bardfield - Writtle - Shenfield - 120km
June 18th - Vinsobres - Mirabelle-aux-Baronnies - Vaison-la-Romaine-Malucene - Mt Ventoux - Sault - Aurel - Reihanette - Mollans-sur-Ouveze - Faucon - Mirabelle - Vinsobres 125km (and several thousand metres of climbing!)
June 28th - North London to Brighton 103km

*July *20th - North London-Potters Bar-Essenden-Bramfield-Woolmer Green-Codicote-Ayot St Lawrence-Kimpton-Breachwood Green-Whitwell-Codicote-Welwyn-Cole Green-Essendon-Potters Bar-North London 115km
July 28th - Suburban Breakout audax 100km

*August *24th - Weymouth-Dorchester-Piddlehinton-Pulham-Lydlinch-Stalbridge-Fifehead Magdalen-Wincanton-Bruton-North Brewham-Alfreds Tower-Shepton Montague-Templecombe-Henstridge-Lydlinch-Pulham-Piddlehinton-Dorchester 150km

*September* 20th - North London-Potters Bar-Bayford-Hertford-Bramfield-Datchworth-Aston-Walkern-Wood End-Great Munden-Westmill-Great Munden-Dane End-Sacombe-Hertford-Brickenden-Bayford-Potters Bar-North London 125km

2280 kms in total and 19 points

October - failed. Ran out of time.


----------



## jashburnham (21 Jan 2008)

12/01/08, 114.3km, 1 Point:

114.3 Km: Pimlico, Richmond, Esher, Cobham, Clandon, Box Hill, Epsom, Richmond Park, Putney, Pimlico.

10/02/2008
Surrey Hills Loop
108.7 km
27.68 kph av speed.
1 Point

01/03/2008
Gospel pass, Wales
104 km
6590 feet total ascent
26.3 kph av speed.
1 Point


Total distance (Jan + Feb + March) = 327km
Total Points = 3


----------



## Ludwig (22 Jan 2008)

I'm afraid I'm out on this one - too many tough hills in Wales. It's alright right for you Englanders with your soft, flat easy miles.


----------



## jdapayne (22 Jan 2008)

Right, I'm in on this. Did my first 100 of the year today:

22/01/08: 103km, Goyt Valley *route*, 1pt (1pt)


----------



## palinurus (27 Jan 2008)

Oh shoot! I might be starting this too.

27/01/08, Harp Hilly Hundred (100k reliability ride) what with getting there and back: 125km. So what's that? 1 point.

10/02/08, Watford-Little Berkhamsted- Knebworth- Beachwood Grn.-Markyate-Watford 106km. 1 point.

17/02/08 HHCC 100km Reliability ride, 125km. 1 point.

24/03/2008 Decide to ride from Watford out toward Thame, get as far as Chesham then turn around because I can hardly see on account of the snow, also getting cold'n'wet. Get back to Bedmond, it's stopped snowing and my gloves start to dry out. Turn around and ride to Dunstable. Visitors centre on the downs is open, get coffee and bread pudding. 103km, 1 point.

20/04/08 This time I do get to Thame. Watford-P.Risboro'-Thame-Haddenham-Wendover-Chesham-Watford, 124 km. 1 point.

04/05/08 Watford- Denham- A413 to Aylesbury (surveying a TT course)- Wingrave- Tring- Hemel Hempstead-Watford. 113 km, 1 point

05/06/2008 Watford- Totternhoe- Wingrave- Tring- Watford. 104 km. 1 point.

11/06/2008 West London Extra BP + Extra. 166 km. 1 point.

13/07/2008 Watford- Denham- HCC128 "50" course -Denham- Watford. 106 km. 1 point.

20/07/2008 Westerley CC "50" HCC128 plus riding to and from start. 120 km, 1 point (02:15:38)

27/07/2008 Peterborough- Hunstanton. 106 km. 1 point.

28/07/2008 Hunstanton- Great Yarmouth. 122 km. 1 point

29/07/2008 Great Yarmouth- Felixstowe. 142 km. 1 point.

25/08/2008 Watford- Wendover- Stone- Eythrope est. -Whitchurch- Wingrave- Tring- Bovingdon- Watford. 112 km. 1 point.

20/09/2008 Watford- Burnham Beeches circuits- Beaconsfield- Chesham-Bovingdon-Watford. 103 km. 1 point

18/10/2008 Watford- Burnham Beeches- High Wycombe- return via same route with a little loop around Latimer to make it 100k. 105 km. 1 point. 

30/11/08 Failed. 76 km, gave up due to persistent rain and cold wind.

Total: 16


----------



## arranandy (27 Jan 2008)

27/1/2008

Motherwell, Hamilton,Strathaven, Muirkirk, Douglas, Lesmahagow, Clyde valley, motherwell - 63.4 miles of rolling roads, gusty winds and general driechness!!!

63.4 miles = 101.4km = 1 point


----------



## peekay76 (29 Jan 2008)

27 Jan 08 106.6km 1 point Nottingham, Kegworth, Zouch, Radcliffe, Lowdham, Lambley, Calverton, Nottingham

17 Feb 08 128.3km 1 point Nottingham, Kegworth, East Leake, Keyworth, Cropwell Butler, Radcliffe, Lowdham, Lambley, Woodborough, Calverton, Nottingham

2 Mar 08 108.5km 1 point Nottingham, Newark, Belvoir, Long Clawson, Cotgrave, Nottingham

9 Mar 08 172.0km 1 point Nottingham, Cotgrave, Shepshed, Belvoir, Newark, Nottingham

21 Mar 08 119.9km 1 point Nottingham -> Northampton

5 Apr 08 305km 3 points Ronde Van Vlaanderen + riding to and from the start from my hotel.

Total points = 8
Total km = 940.3


----------



## ronstrutt (8 Feb 2008)

Count me in. A fair weather cyclist converted to all year round. 

12 Jan / Woking-Oxford via Stoke Row / 1 point / 103km 
19 Jan / Woking-Gosport via Beacon Hill / 1 point / 109km 
26 Jan / Woking - Ashford Kent via Rye / 1 point / 167.7km 
3 Feb / Woking - Bicester via Stokenchurch / 1 point /112.7km 
9 Feb / Woking-Bognor-Woking / 1 point / 164.9km 
23 Feb / London - Woodbridge Suffolk / 2 points / 202.9km 
8-9 Mar / Woking - Sudbury via New Buckenham / 3 points / 319.6km 
31 Mar / Cambridge - Woking via Ongar / 1 point / 163.8km 
26 Apr / Woking - Andover - Fleet via Winchester / 1 point / 161.3km 
29 Apr-4 May / Woking - Waterloo via Stafford & Diss / 7 points / 783.9km
11 May / Woking Bikeathon x 2 laps / 1 point/ 104.5km / 
27 May / Guildford - Portsmouth via Midhurst / 1 point / 103.0km / 
1 Jun / Newport (S Wales) - Woking / 2 points / 207.8km / 
14-27 Jun / Dover-Durness-Lairg / 15 points / 1514.1km
29 Jun / Guildford Bikeathon x 2 with a wee bit extra / 1 point / 101.6km
19-20 Jul / Dun Run (Waterloo - Dunwich / 2 points / 203.9km
27 Jul / Woking - Midhurst - Hayling Island - Havant / 1 point / 103.9km
17 Aug / Braintree - Stowmarket - Diss - New Buckenham / 1 point 106.3km
18 Aug / New Buckenham - Eye - Wickham Market - Dunwich - Stowmarket - Ipswich / 1 point / 163.4km
29 Sep / Rookley IW - Shanklin - Cowes - Newport - Ryde - Portsmouth - Midhurst - Chiddingfold - Guildford - Woking / 1 point / 162.0km
27 Oct / Woking - Aldershot - Farnham - Alton - New Alresford and return / 1 point / 112.5km
7 Nov / Woking - Marlow - Stokenchurch - Thame - Stanton St John - Oxford - Abingdon - Wallingford - Goring - Reading (and home from Guildford station) / 1 point / 163.9km


Total points 47 / Total km 5335.7

Still doing too much walking instead of cycling. Need to sort that out.


----------



## jashburnham (12 Feb 2008)

10/02/2008
Surrey Hills Loop
108.7 km
27.68 kph av speed.
1 Point

Total distance (Jan + Feb) = 223km
Total Points = 2


----------

